# Drylok info needed please...



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been advised Drylok is the best way to go to seal Styrofoam stones and monster mud props. What type of Drylok is best for foam? Is the same one OK for MM? The one I saw was for mending/sealing my small concrete pond, LOL. Don't think that's the one.

Is there a better or less costly substitution for Drylok for foam? Some of my stones are starting to wear and I'm concerned about weather damaging any props with foam or resting on foam covered wood.

I greatly appreciate all responses! Haunters ROCK


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi! I've never used Drylok as a sealant per se, more of a top coat for the stone like texture it provides. I normally give my foam stuff (tombstones) a couple base coats of latex paint, followed by the top coat (or two) of Drylok. A lot of my stones are going on ten years old and are holding up like new. I've never seen a different type of Drylok, like the one you mentioned so wondering if it's a new product? IMO, foam itself is pretty weather resistant. If you don't want the expense of Drylok, simple exterior latex paint will act as a sealer. If you want the texture/grit of DL, add some sand to the paint. It works pretty well.
Hope that helped a bit.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Second what JD said about latex paint for foam stones. That's all we use for our stones, along with acrylic paint for details.

Can't speak to the monster mud issue since I only have one stone where I used it to make a hood for a styrofoam head. I've been told that, even though there is latex paint in the mix, water can eventually cause the mud to get soggy. The stone where I used it has held up well to light exposure to moisture and rain, but then again, we only have our set up out for one night. However, I suspect that putting another coat or two of paint on top of the monster mud after it's dried would go a long way toward protecting it.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you jdubbya and RoxyBlue for your feedback. I always use a couple coats latex on my stones then often go over them with stone spray paint for an aged effect before I fill in the details. I'll pick up some Drylok on my next trip to HD or Lowes to try out.

I appreciate your recommendations! Lots of prop-making/finishing/touch-ups yet to do for Halloween 2015!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I used drylok on my columns and it works great. I just used whatever was cheapest at the time. I think any kind will work over latex and foam.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

On the Drylok mfg website, I found the following Q&A: 
Q. What are the differences between DRYLOK® Masonry Waterproofer and Latex Base DRYLOK® Masonry Waterproofer?
A. Both products provide superior waterproofing capability. Latex Base DRYLOK®, however is a low odor, fast-drying formula that offers fast and easy cleanup.

I think that's where I was confused...oil based vs latex. The latex is approx. $23 a gallon. Not sure how much a gallon would cover but since 5 gallons is $107, I'm going to start small. Have to save some $ for drywall compound, a "stirrer" for my drill, foam insulations sheets, etc. Thanks for everyone's input! HauntForum subscribers rock!


----------

